# Is this a lowrider or lowrider2



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 18, 2008)

good morning MP!!!!! can anyone tell from these***** pics if this is a lowrider or lowrider2??? it is 18 and a half inches tall, about 17 or 18 nodes. started it off on 12/12 from seed and has been growing for 47 days today... and if it is can i put it in a different flowering area and change the lights to 24-7??? any help is greatly needed!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 18, 2008)

hello, is anybody out there, can anybody hear me !!!! lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 18, 2008)

if it's a lowryder (1 or 2)... it won't matter what the light schedule is... my lowryder is in a window and getting about 18hrs of light and is still flowering to the point where it's almost done. I grew it in the window straight from seed in April, and it's been getting an increasing light schedule the whole time....


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 18, 2008)

but does anyone know if it is a lowrider or lowrider2? and if i did change to 24-7  would it increase yield or just finish faster???


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 18, 2008)

to be honest.. looks like neither.

only way to really know if somethig is auto flowering if you keep it in a 
NON flowering light cycle and it flowers anyways.

being its been in 12/12 since birth.. i guess you'll never really know.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 18, 2008)

so it might just be a short strain of weed.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 18, 2008)

all these growers out there and i can't get anymore feedback then this?? whats up with this place??


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 18, 2008)

guess i will go to other site.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 18, 2008)

send a PM to Richy-B... he grows lowryders

oh... and uhhhh.... those look like Sativas... I don't believe a lowryder is a sativa


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 18, 2008)

i don't know, does sativa have that wide of fingers on the fan leaves? and just 7 fingers on the leaves? and thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 20, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> good morning MP!!!!! can anyone tell from these***** pics if this is a lowrider or lowrider2??? it is 18 and a half inches tall, about 17 or 18 nodes. started it off on 12/12 from seed and has been growing for 47 days today... and if it is can i put it in a different flowering area and change the lights to 24-7??? any help is greatly needed!!!


They look like LRx2's! They're just some stretched LRx2's. You should try and do 18/6 or 20/4. That will help stop the stretching and grow some fat buds! What kind of nutes are you using?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 20, 2008)

hey, thanks alot Richy-B, i only have the one it is from bagseed. i got about 5 more seeds put back . i use peters professional super blossom booster plant food 10-50-10. and so i could put it in a seperat flowerinf box and increase the lights to  18-6 or 20-4? it has been on 12-12 since birth. and again thank you very much you have been a big help!!!


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 20, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> hey, thanks alot Richy-B, i only have the one it is from bagseed. i got about 5 more seeds put back . i use peters professional super blossom booster plant food 10-50-10. and so i could put it in a seperat flowerinf box and increase the lights to 18-6 or 20-4? it has been on 12-12 since birth. and again thank you very much you have been a big help!!!


I take it you have other strains in that grow box.  Because it doesn't matter when growin' LR's, as a seedling or when flowering, it can stay on a continuous 18/6 Light schedule, even a 24/7 light schedule. Perfect for  SEA OF GREEN METHOD! ​


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 20, 2008)

How long have they been growing?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 21, 2008)

well the one that looks to be L.R.2 is 50 days old today, the other two plants are 67 days old today all have been on 12/12 since birth, and an all cfl grow. here are a few pics. the other twoo are sativa dominate i believe, there about to grow out of my tent. and keep in mind that this is just my second grow so i know they don' look the best in the world but i am learning!!  thanks for all your help and oh ya, i found some A.K.47xlowrider2 seeds on the net, i bet those will be killer!!!


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah man, that is one stretched LRx2!:shocked: It's almost hard to tell if it's just another type of AF plant or LRx2. I've never seen one with only a 12/12 cycle. LRx2's at this age should have at least the middle cola full of buds usually to the top! I'm thinking that 12/12 cycle is what did it. That, and the use of cfl's thru whole grow. I'm not dog'n cfl's, but if you always had them far away from the top of your canopy, they will stretch for that light! You can pretty much leave them 7-8in. from canopy, with cfl's. Did you raise your light with the grow or did you leave it in one spot? Back to what I said about cfl's earlier. You can use them for a whole grow, but the Flowering cycle of the plant likes more yellow,orange, and red spectrum rays, where Beginning plants or Seedling stage plants thrive off the blue spectrum cfl's put out. A combination of both is great as well! How many lumens total in your grow space?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2008)

What makes you believe that it is lowrider?  IO think that I would want to be really sure and it is really hard to tell strains by just looking at a picture of a plant.  If you put it back into 24/7 this far into flowering and it is not an autoflowering strain, it is going to really stress the plant...


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What makes you believe that it is lowrider? IO think that I would want to be really sure and it is really hard to tell strains by just looking at a picture of a plant. If you put it back into 24/7 this far into flowering and it is not an autoflowering strain, it is going to really stress the plant...


For it to have buds at 50 days old.Actually earlier. And have been on a 12/12 cycle tells me/anybody they're an auto flowering strain! If you read the first sentence in the post above  you'll read that I said, "It's almost hard to tell if it's just another type of Auto Flowering strain or LRx2." Please read all details first, before commenting negatively.  I don't think I ever said anything about turning his lights on longer either


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 22, 2008)

damn!... that really does look like a sativa to me... or course, being on a 12/12 cycle from seed WOULD have make it flower after 50 days, whether or not it's an autoflowering strain... if it was on a 18 to 24 cycle and THEN it started to flower in that timeframe, then it WOULD be an autoflowering strain.

should the LR2 strain be sativa dominant?... I would think it is more of an indica dom plant, seeing that it is suppose to be LOW... 

I'm no expert in lowryders, but I'd say that's not a lowryder... and that's why it does not look very far along in flower yet....

but... just like my user title states... _just ignore me  _


here's my lowryder at day 79... doesn't look very sativa-like to me...and I grew it in the window the whole time - it was only in direct sunlight for a few hours a day....


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 22, 2008)

60 days.. LR's would be near harvest..

I dont think they are LR's at all.. 

If you do the math. 60 days of 12/12 its right on schedule
with a normal strain.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks for all the input, to answer the light question richy-b , i have twoo 10 and half inch round shop light reflectors, i have 4 26 watt, 1750 lums. each  and are soft white, and 2 42 watt, 2700 lums. each day light in each reflector. then i have 17 26 watt, 1750 lums. each soft white all around my plants. that adds up to 818 watts and 54,550 lums. i know that people say you can't add them together like that but thats what it adds up to from the numbers on the box the cfls come out of. i don't know about the stretching, it has had lights right on top about 2 inchs from it all around. i remember the weed i got the seeds from was some good *** pop-corn bud. and i know a 400 watt hps or 600 watt hps would be better, but this is just my second grow and when i do get my 400 watt hps, i will have some killer side lighting. i think!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> For it to have buds at 50 days old.Actually earlier. And have been on a 12/12 cycle tells me/anybody they're an auto flowering strain! If you read the first sentence in the post above  you'll read that I said, "It's almost hard to tell if it's just another type of Auto Flowering strain or LRx2." Please read all details first, before commenting negatively.  I don't think I ever said anything about turning his lights on longer either



Jeez, go smoke a bowl.  I was not replying to you, I was replying to the original poster and I do not believe that this was a negative post.  Gettinggray1964 mentioned putting the plants back into 24/7.  (S)he should be aware that if they are not autoflowering that this will cause a lot of stress to the plants since they have been in 12/12 their whole life and are well into flowering.  They can be non-autoflowering and still be flowering at 50 days since they have been in 12/12 since they were seedlings.


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been think'n that more, and more here lately. Like I was quotin' earlier, It might not be a LR at all. I was just giving the best advice I could at the time. I'm confused also, because I thought you were talking about the fat leafed plant in one of the first posts. But those skinny leaves are definetely sativa dominant. My bad I was lookin' at the other plants in pic.
 That LR plant pic is funny. How small was the pot? How many hours of window lighting, did you say? I've heard they can grow only to like 3g's if left in window. Never seen it before though! That's a great picture!
I'm so high! I'm sorry if I caused you any inconvenience. I thought you new where the seeds came from and everything, didn't know you had no idea what they could be. I've never seen LR's grown only at a 12/12 light cycle in my life for that long, so I was mistaken.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 22, 2008)

yes the first twoo pics on page one is the plant in question, it has fat leaves , and is going on 20 inches tall now. about half way down page one is the bottom of plant.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 22, 2008)

and no i didn't know what it was before i planted it was just some real good pop-corn bud we call it around here. didnt have but maybe 10-12 seeds in an oz.


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Jeez, go smoke a bowl. I was not replying to you, I was replying to the original poster and I do not believe that this was a negative post. Gettinggray1964 mentioned putting the plants back into 24/7. (S)he should be aware that if they are not autoflowering that this will cause a lot of stress to the plants since they have been in 12/12 their whole life and are well into flowering. They can be non-autoflowering and still be flowering at 50 days since they have been in 12/12 since they were seedlings.


I did!:bongin:  A Fat one!:bong1:  I did need that.:yay:  Thanks!  :yay:


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 22, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> and no i didn't know what it was before i planted it was just some real good pop-corn bud we call it around here. didnt have but maybe 10-12 seeds in an oz.


Like I was sayin', sorry if I got anybodies hopes up, or down.  But yeah, I thought that might be a LRx2 because it was already budding.  Do you remember when it started budding?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 22, 2008)

she showed sex on the 25 of may so 28 days of flowering today.


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 23, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> she showed sex on the 25 of may so 28 days of flowering today.


So she showed her sex 25 days into her grow.?:huh:  this is 28 days later. 53 days old total, correct. 12/12 for entire lifespan? At 12/12 for that long yes, it just might be a plant your putting in flowering mode yourself by only allowing 12/12.:stoned:Sounds like we're goin' to have to kick our feet up a while and just watch to find out!:watchplant: 
I'm still unsure!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 23, 2008)

yes 53 days old and 28 days of flower. 12-12 from seed. i took a smell of the buds this morning and they smelled kinda sweet, not just the skunky smell. she is 21 inches tall this morning. here are some pics from this morning. and thank all of you for your help and feed back. yall are great!!!


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 23, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> yes 53 days old and 28 days of flower. 12-12 from seed. i took a smell of the buds this morning and they smelled kinda sweet, not just the skunky smell. she is 21 inches tall this morning. here are some pics from this morning. and thank all of you for your help and feed back. yall are great!!!


So the plant from seed, is actually 81 days old,:doh:   it's just been 28 days of flowering.?:doh:  Yeah then it's not LR's.  You had me confused with how old you were describing it as. 
Looks like it's goona be one sweet plant though.  Rock on with that plant. Looks good!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 23, 2008)

o.k. richy-b i just refigured off my calender she broke ground on may 3 and she showed sex on may 26. she is 53 days old today, i hope this is explained a little better. i am about to get stoned!!!lol


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I feel like that too sometimes. Good luck with grow. I'll be checking in time to time!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks man you have been a great help and i have seen some of your plants and you really got that green thumb, grow on bro. grow em big and fat Richy-B.


----------

